# Corsair Strafe -non RGB- kbd



## xtremae (Nov 16, 2017)

Greetings everyone!

I've been meaning to take FreeBSD for a spin, but unfortunately my keyboard is giving me a hard time. Doing a bit of research, i came across this chat from 2016 where the OP mentions that the keyboard effectively doesn't work under FreeBSD, unless the appropriate quirk is applied. Indeed, after the OS is done booting, the unit is recognized, the quirk is applied and the keyboard is operating in BIOS mode... at the cost of a blinking bright red LED (scroll lock). Now thanks to a key combo, the user can switch the unit back to its normal operating mode, but the OS will immediately revert the change and switch back. FreeBSD is obviously doing the right thing since it won't be able to detect the keystrokes being registered during normal operation. The problem remains though, as BIOS mode effectively means distracting blinking LED.

Reading a bit more on corsair's product page, it mentions 100% anti-ghosting with 104 key rollover on USB but no mention of a BIOS preset (probably an omission), although it actually has one. One thing that can be changed unfortunately without fixing the issue is the polling rate. This can be set using corsair's CUE software.

On a final note, both FreeBSD and DflyBSD seem to be affected by the _blinking LED_ issue (current & stable branches) but not OpenBSD or Linux. Have people with similar experiences managed to circumvent the issue, or is it a hw incompatibility between the aforementioned *BSDs and this particular type of keyboard?

Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------

